# Sticky  How to's



## ModeratorTeam (Jan 20, 2015)

Harry Sin making a acrylic pen

 Harry Sin Donut Chuck

 Bernie returning bowl to lathe

 Bernie Birdhouse Tutorial

 Bernie Business Card Holder Tutorial

 Bernie Roughing a Bowl

 Danny Pen Blank Cutting Jig


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jexdigital said:


> <a href="http://alkavivaindia.com/"> alkaline water ionizer </a>



A Bot response??


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Whats happening?? A final test, or just a Quiz?

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Did you pass ?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Okay, guys... ummm let's see if this works. Personally, I prefer pdf's if I'm gonna keep them, and the one for the birdhouse caught my eye, even if I _don't_ have a lathe (*YET*).

So, here goes. Nothing fancy, just copied, pasted, and edited pictures: Credit, of course, to Bernie. It's little over a MB big, and I hope the pictures are satisfactory. I was hoping to shrink it a bit, putting two pics on a page:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Did you pass ?


every morning...


----------

